# Sound nightmares.....any suggestions?



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

I am trying to figure out the best way to complete the sound effects in one of our many rooms and I have hit a road block.What I am trying to accomplish is this:

1.) Ambient sounds on a track that will get louder and louder as the scene progresses and then goes silent.(prop-1 and AP-8)

2.) Once ambient sounds go silent, I need to have a large home sound system turn on and play a pre-recorded sound( A very loud grandfather clock chime).

I am having trouble with how to control the large home sound system. Is there a way to have it idle and then have it play the pre-recorded sound on que? We are using a prop-1 to control our display and an ap-8 for the ambient sounds, but I want to be able to control the stereo system as well. Any ideas? We though maybe use the ap-8 through the stereo system, just not sure what our best option is at this point........


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello,

This is what you need:

http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/vsa_overview.htm

It is a computerized choreographer.

A 'free' program called "Audacity" will help with editing audio for the VSA program as well as your AP-8. The AP-8 is great for triggered sounds but for changing the audio's sound or volume you will need something bigger. The VSA would be great for this, but you need a computer set up. This may work anyway to your advantage because a computer set up will allow you to hook up your large stereo and you can do all of your volume settings right within the computer. So all you do is set your stereo and forget it.

Hope that helps


----------

